# Eastport Memorial Nursing Home



## Snuffleufflegus

A couple of photo edits i did of the place where i work at the Eastport Memorial Nursing Home here in Eastport,Maine.
This is a photoshopped image of the nursing home and the theraputic and entertainment garden beside it.


----------



## 2twenty2

Nice!


----------

